# Stump Removal



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm planning to remove a stump from an old tree that we had to take down before Irma hit our area. The stump is about 2.5 feet wide and is in the middle of a landscape bed- I'd like to take it out to be able to plant something in its place. Anyone have tips/tricks? I'm thinking about renting a stump grinder from Home Depot, but wondering if this is the right option if I plan on planting something in its place.

https://www.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/Stump-Grinder/SG1314B/

Also, to complicate matters the roots have spread to other areas of the landscape bed, causing me to potentially dig up the plants to get the roots out.

Good News: More sun for my bermuda next Summer :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I doubt that you're going to be happy using that sized grinder on a stump that size. I'd price hiring it out to a pro with the right equipment, first. The last stump I had removed cost about $250ish but it was well worth it.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> The last stump I had removed cost about $250ish but it was well worth it.


+1. I've ground out a lot of stumps in my day and it takes some getting used to in order to do it right with the proper equipment.

Most places in my area charge about $10 per inch in diameter to grind out the stump and any major root flares. It can go up to about $20 per inch if you have them remove and haul off all the shavings. Worth getting 2-3 quotes before you commit to renting a machine and DIY.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks. Will grinding allow me to plant another landscape shrub in its place?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Absolutely. After grinding, remove all the shavings from around and in the hole. Then back fill with topsoil or garden soil. Do this in lifts of 2" and compact as you come up to grade. This will significantly reduce settling.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> Absolutely. After grinding, remove all the shavings from around and in the hole. Then back fill with topsoil or garden soil. Do this in lifts of 2" and compact as you come up to grade. This will significantly reduce settling.


Thanks. Gathering quotes today and it sounds like most companies do not offer a haul away service. I've got some digging in my future!


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Might be able to find a landscape company just do the removal/hauling on a time basis for an hourly rate. Figure that trunk and root flare should generate about a 1-1.5 cubic yards of spoils if that helps sway you one way or the other.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I rented the biggest local stump grinder I could find - 38hp. I ran it for 10 hours and still didn't get rid of all the stumps in my yard. I ended up hiring out the remainder with local company running a 70+hp grinder. They made quick work of what had taken me all weekend. Absolutely consider contracting out the work.


----------



## Bobby P (Dec 29, 2017)

I second the notion that you should hire it out, stump grinders are dangerous equipment if you've never used them before. And in my opinion it's well worth the money to get it done right, ESPECIALLY if you are wanting to plant there afterwards. Just my two cents!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I ended up getting the stump grinded by a professional- $140 well spent. Only dirt mostly leftover which I leveled myself after removing some of the larger root pieces. Lost some nandinas and monkey grass in the process, but will be pulling out everything planted in this picture and will replace in the Spring.


----------

